# [FREE][2.3+] Eluder - Privacy App



## VoiceSysMobile (Apr 30, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No









Google Play Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.VoiceSysMobileApps.PanikLok

Silence. Secure. Shutdown.

Eluder is designed to effectively and quickly remove you from any program, media file, or application 
that you have open and need to promptly shutdown service. Ever been at work and your boss walks by 
and you're scrambling to exit whatever you maybe utilizing or viewing on your phone? Or maybe you 
were viewing sensitive material that is for your eyes only. Simply locking your phone does not always 
stop media from continuing to play and unlocking the phone in front of somebody leaves that material 
just sitting there for easy viewing. Eluder allows you to silence and shutdown all media, sounds, and 
open applications at the touch of a button.

Eluder Features:

- Exit open apps and return to home screen or lock phone
- Silence ringtones
- Silence all media including audio and video
- Customize to have Eluder easily accessible from your notification bar or with our floating icon for one touch use (Premium Feature only)


----------



## VoiceSysMobile (Apr 30, 2013)

Version 1.0.1 is available now!

- Long Press Floating Notification to go to settings
- Expandable notification with option to open settings (Jelly Bean and higher devices)
- Decreased memory usage
- Bug Fixes


----------

